# Pouring tools



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 22, 2019)

So I was looking for a reusable source of pouring and mixing tools so that I didn't have to keep using dixie cups and stir sticks. I also wanted to be able to get intricate pours in small amounts so I could play around with decorations on my soap. I found this little pack of silicone tools for acrylic crafts but they work quite well. I got them on Amazon for $12 
Coopay Silicone Resin Measuring Cups Tool Kit- 100ml Silicone Measuring Cups, Silicone Mixing Cups, 3ml Plastic Transfer Pipettes, Finger Cots, Mixing Sticks and Silicone Mat for Making Handmade Craft
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VLRB82Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thought someone else might find them useful.


----------



## Jstheidi (Dec 22, 2019)

That’s a pretty. Cool silicone set. I might have to add to my collection of soap tools.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 23, 2019)

The little plastic tubes make for waste because you can only use them once.
If you are looking for pouring containers I have these
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GRSYU50/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 23, 2019)

I re use the pipettes all the time for scents, oils etc but I don't know about using them for soap.  but I love the smaller ones, they look like they would work really good for a tear drop pour--I need to try thanks


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 23, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I re use the pipettes all the time for scents, oils etc but I don't know about using them for soap.  but I love the smaller ones, they look like they would work really good for a tear drop pour--I need to try thanks



Depending on how many times you use them and for how long you keep them.... you could introduce a rancid oil into your mix.  Which is why I do not reuse, not even for FO's.  Well for me I would be there for a LONG TIME if I used a pipette for FO's in my batches  lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 23, 2019)

Cool!  Thanks for sharing. You'll get a lot of use from that silicone mat. Keep it handy.


Lin19687 said:


> The little plastic tubes make for waste because you can only use them once.


I had a different take on those little tubs -- ideal for mixing 6 different colored mica in castor oil (or whatever) for testing. Also, they look close to a size I use that would be good for leftover soap individual molds. 


Lin19687 said:


> Depending on how many times you use them and for how long you keep them.... you could introduce a rancid oil into your mix.  Which is why I do not reuse, not even for FO's.


@CatahoulaBubble  I reuse pipettes all the time. I still have some left from the original batch of 100 I bought a very long time ago. Be sure to have a juice glass filled with rubbing alcohol to put them in after using. Then they can go in the dishwasher for cleaning. I then dip them in alcohol when they come out and let them dry in another juice glass lined with paper towel.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 23, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> you could introduce a rancid oil into your mix



I use hot soapy water and clean them out by filling them over and over and shaking and then do the same to rinse and then let sit upright in a canning jar with a paper towel under them--they are clean by the time I am done


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 24, 2019)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Thought someone else might find them useful.



I just added it to my cart...thank you.  I’m always using for useable equipment given amount of easy waste in bath and body making.  The finger condoms will go in my medical kit.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 24, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> The little plastic tubes make for waste because you can only use them once.
> If you are looking for pouring containers I have these
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GRSYU50/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I've reused the pipettes before. I use rubbing alcohol and a tiny bottle brush to clean them. But really I bought it for the tiny and small pouring cups. I have the larger ones that you have linked and that's fine for larger pours but when I'm wanting to have just small controlled pours of small amounts I like these tiny cups.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 24, 2019)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I found this little pack of silicone tools for acrylic crafts but they work quite well. I got them on Amazon for $12



just ordered as a xmas gift to myself!!! thanks for letting us know


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 25, 2019)

I reuse my pipettes too.  I mainly use them for measuring out fragrances for my lotion bars and can’t see tossing them, so I rinse them with alcohol.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 25, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> The little plastic tubes make for waste because you can only use them once.
> If you are looking for pouring containers I have these
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GRSYU50/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have these same pitchers and they are awesome! I don’t like plastic pipettes; I break them but I do have some glass ones with rubber toppers that are awesome to reuse. I don’t even remember where I got them.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 25, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> glass ones with rubber toppers that are awesome to reuse.



I must have gotten cheap ones cuz they don't work for me--where did you get yours?


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 25, 2019)

Trick with the glass ones is not to get it in the bulb part, no matter what you are using.
Try looking at a Medical supply place, they usually have them.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 25, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Trick with the glass ones is not to get it in the bulb part, no matter what you are using.



mine wouldn't even suck up half the tube--I will have to look for some better ones--I do like the idea of being able to take the bulb off for easier cleaning.  I just use mine for making bath products other than soap.  are the nicer lass ones marked with amounts also?


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 25, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Trick with the glass ones is not to get it in the bulb part, no matter what you are using.
> Try looking at a Medical supply place, they usually have them.


True! I have melted some from certain EOs, mostly citrus so I stopped using them for that.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 26, 2019)

@Marilyn Norgart my glass pipettes don't have measurements on the side. I honestly don't remember where I got them, but I probably ordered them when I was getting amber glass bottles so those were likely to have come from Specialty Bottle. I do have some miscellaneous glass droppers that I know I got without the bottles - Ax Man is a possibility. I've had them for years longer than I've been making soap.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 27, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Marilyn Norgart my glass pipettes don't have measurements on the side. I honestly don't remember where I got them, but I probably ordered them when I was getting amber glass bottles so those were likely to have come from Specialty Bottle. I do have some miscellaneous glass droppers that I know I got without the bottles - Ax Man is a possibility. I've had them for years longer than I've been making soap.


This jogged my memory! I got mine from Specialty Bottle as well. They are just plain droppers with removable bulbs (eta) that came with bottles. SKS has some that can be bought separately.


----------

